# Weekly competition 2009-14



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

As mentioned last week, the "unpopular events" have been permanently removed. Unless there is a really good reason for it, the current list of events will not change during the rest of this year

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U2 R F' U R U2 
*2. *F U R F' U R2 F R' U' 
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U F U R' 
*4. *F2 R' U2 F U' F R' U' R 
*5. *R U' F2 R F R2 U2 F 

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D F' R' B L' B2 L' F' R' D' L' R U2 
*2. *L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B R2 F L B R' U B' F' D L2 
*3. *F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' B2 U' B L F' R 
*4. *U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D U B U F' D L D L R' D' B' F2 
*5. *U R2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U L D' U R2 F L F R' U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 R Fw' F L' Rw D2 U2 L R D' R' F D2 Uw' U' B2 Rw2 R2 D Rw D2 Rw D2 Uw' Fw R2 D Fw Uw' B' Fw2 F2 L' R'
*2. *B R2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F D2 Uw2 U B2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw B2 Uw' L D B' L D L2 Fw2 U2 L R' D' B' L B2 L' Fw2 F D Fw' R Uw L2
*3. *D Uw Rw' B' R2 F' Uw' F2 Uw' B2 F2 Uw' B L Rw' R U' R2 U' B D Uw' U Fw D U2 Fw' Uw B2 L Rw2 R' Fw' R2 B Fw' L' Rw' Fw' 
Uw2
*4. *R Fw F Uw2 L' Rw D2 B' Rw Fw' D U2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U B2 U2 B Fw L2 B' Uw' U Fw2 L B' Fw2 F' Rw2 R D2 Uw Rw Uw' 
Rw2 R'
*5. *U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw' Rw2 Fw R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 F2 U' F2 L' Rw2 R' Fw L' Rw' R B' F' D' F' D2 Uw' L2 D' U2 B L' U2 B' 
F2 L2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Dw L' Dw2 R' Bw2 D' Dw Uw Fw2 U' L Lw' Rw2 R' Dw Bw D' Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw Uw2 U' Fw' Lw R2 Uw' F' D' R2 Bw Lw' R' Dw2 L 
Rw2 D B2 Fw' F' R U' B' Bw2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw F2 R2 Bw' D2 Uw2 R2 Bw' F2 Dw' B' Bw
*2. *Bw Uw2 L' Lw Rw R Uw2 L D Uw' R' F2 U' L D Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' F Lw D2 B Bw' Fw F2 Uw' U R B Fw2 F2 R2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 B Bw2 
Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' Dw' U F2 U2 Fw2 L Lw D Uw L' B' F' L2 Rw' F L2 Dw
*3. *U2 Lw' F' R2 Fw2 F' Lw2 R B Bw Fw L' Uw2 B Bw2 D' R' Dw Uw2 Bw Uw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 D U' Rw F' D2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw R' B' Bw F Dw 
Lw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 Bw F' U' B Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 Bw2 F2
*4. *D' U Lw2 Dw' Uw' F U L2 Lw U2 Lw R2 D' L' Fw R Fw' F2 D L' U2 R2 Bw F2 L' R' D F2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 R' F D2 Dw2 R' B' Bw' Fw R 
Uw2 Bw' L' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' D' Dw2 F L R2 D' Rw2 R2 Dw2
*5. *L2 R' Uw' R2 B2 Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U Bw2 L Lw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Fw F U2 L B2 L' F' D2 Uw2 U' L' Lw2 Bw2 F Rw U Rw' B' Dw2 R' D' 
Dw' B' Lw' Rw' Uw2 L D2 R2 Dw' Uw2 B' L2 Lw D Fw2 Uw' F Lw' Rw Bw Dw' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 B' 2U 2B2 3R' B 3U' 2L 2D 2L2 U 2R' 3U2 B' 3F2 3R' D2 2D 3U' U 3F' L2 3R2 2R R U 2R D2 2U2 2F' L' 2L' 2R2 2U' U F 
2L' U 2B' 3U2 U 3F2 2F2 F 3R B2 2R2 3F' 2L 3F2 R 3U' 3F2 R2 3U 2F' L' 2R F2 2L' 3F 3R2 B2 2B' F' R' B' 2B 2F' F 3R 2B 3R 2U U' B' 
R2 3F' 2F2 F'
*2. *D2 2D2 3U 2U' U 2B2 R' 2U2 U' 3F' 2F' F' 2D' 2B' 2U' L 2R' 3F R B 2B L 2L R 2U F2 3R2 R' 2D2 R 2F 2L' R' D L 2L' R D2 
F2 D L' B F2 R 3F 3R2 R2 F 3R' R2 3F 2F 3R' 3U2 U' B2 F 3U2 L2 2B2 F 3R' 2R2 2F 2U' 3F' 3U2 L 2B' F2 2D2 B' 2L D 3F' L 2R' 2B D' 
2D'
*3. *B' 2U2 F 3U' 2B2 D2 U2 F' 2L' 3R 2F L' 3F2 2F' 2D2 2F' D' 3U' B 2F F U' 2F R B2 3R 3F' L 3R' 2U' 2L2 3R2 D2 2R' D2 2D' 
3R2 D 2U2 2F 2U 2F2 2R U2 2L2 B 2F' D 2F' 3R R B 2U L2 B' D2 3R 3U2 U 2B2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 2B2 3F2 D 2U2 2R2 R2 2B F L' 2R2 3U 
2F D2 2D 2L'
*4. *R2 2F' D 3R2 D' U' 3F 2D 3R' B 2R' 3U L2 3R 2R' B2 3F' 2D2 2L' 2F F2 U2 2B2 U 2B2 2U' 3F2 2D 3F 2U B' L2 R' 2U B' 2R' 
2U' B2 2B 2L 2D B2 2B 2U' 3F 2U' B2 F 2L 2R B 3R 3U' 2U' F' D 2D' 3U' U 2L2 2F2 2L' B' U' 2F' D2 2F' R D' 2D 2L2 F U 3R' R B D2 
2D' 2U 2B2
*5. *2L 2R2 B' 2F' 2D 2U' 2R' 2F 2L2 R 3U2 2L 3R2 2R' R' 3U2 2U U 2F2 2U' 3R2 D' U2 B' 3U' 2L' 2U 2L 2U' 3F' L' B' 2B' 2D 
2L2 3R U' 3R' U' L2 3R 2R R 2F2 D 2U2 2L' F' 2L2 B' 2D L2 2L2 B' L2 3R' 2R R' B 2F 2L 2D2 L2 3F' L2 D2 2D2 2L' 2U2 2L' 2R2 2F2 F 
2D 2U' 2R2 D' 2D2 2U' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *R 2D 3D2 L2 3D' 3F2 D2 U2 L' 3F' 2R 3U2 2B2 2L 2D' 2L' 3B' 3R2 B2 3L' B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3D2 L 3L' R 2F L 3R' 2B D' 2L 3R2 
2R2 D2 2L 2F 3R2 2F 3L2 3R 2B' F' 3U U2 3F' 3L 3U2 2B2 2F 2L2 R2 B 2B2 3F 2R' F 3L2 2R2 2B' 3F 2L' 3R' D' 3D' 3R D' 3U2 3L B L 
2L' 2R U' L F2 3L' 2R' B' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F D' 2B2 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F2 3D 3R' 2R' U2 B2 F 3D2 2F2 3L'
*2. *B2 3L' 3R 2R R2 D' 2L B' 2B' F2 L2 3B' 3F F2 U2 3B2 R2 2D 2F L 3R 3U2 R2 B 2B' 3B2 3F2 F' D' 3B2 3F' D 3R D' 3U2 B2 3B' 
2L R2 D' B2 3F F 2D 2R2 2B 3R U 2B2 3B' 2F2 2R2 2B' 3U 2U2 L' U B2 2U2 2B' 2L' R2 U 2R D2 3B2 2L 3R2 B 3L2 R 3D 2L 3L2 2R R' 2B 
F2 2L2 3B 2F2 3L' 3F' 3R2 R' 2B2 R2 3D' 2F2 U' 2L U2 2F D B2 3B' L2 3B' 3F' F'
*3. *2D' 3D2 3F' 2F' 3L D' L2 2B' 3F' D' 3D F 2D2 U 3F2 2F' 3L' 3B 3U 2F D2 2D' 3U2 2U L' F2 2D R2 2B F' 3D B' 2U 3R2 3U2 R' 
D2 3U 3L2 D2 2U2 3B R' 2F 3U 2F' 2L2 2U' B2 2R B' 2D U2 L2 2R' 2D 2R2 U' 3R D 3U' 2F2 3R 2F' U B 2B' 2F 3L 3F 3D' F L' 3R R2 2D' 
2R 2B' 2D' 2U F D' 2D 3D' B D2 3D2 U' 2L D' L2 3L2 2R2 2B 2D2 2B2 3B' 2R2 F2 3U'
*4. *D B 3D L2 2L' 3D' L 3B' D 2D' 3U2 U2 3B' D' L 3B' F' 2U' B' R F2 2D 3U' 3B' F' U B2 U 3F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2F 3L2 3R D 
2D' 3D2 3U 2U' 3R2 2R2 R' U2 B2 2B' 3B D' R' D' 3D U2 3B' 3L' 2U' 3R' F 2R2 2B2 3U2 3L' 3U' L 2L2 2D' U' B F' D2 3D 2U2 U2 3F2 
3D2 R2 3U' 2U' 2L2 3R 2R2 3D B D 2D 3D' U' 3B 2F' 3D 3R F' 3L D 2L2 3L D 3D 2L' 2R2
*5. *3L2 R' 3U' B2 3D' 3U2 R2 2D 3L R2 F2 2U L 3U' U' 2R2 F' 2L F2 2L2 3B 3U2 2B' 3B 2U2 2B2 2D B2 3B' 3D' U' 3R' R' 3F2 3U' 
U2 2R U' R B2 D 3U' L 2L B' U' F' 3L' 3R 3B 2U2 2R B F' D' 3R2 2R2 B' 2L' R2 3B2 2F F' L' 3D' B2 2L2 R' 3B 2F2 3U' 2R2 R2 U 3F 
2L2 3D2 2U' F2 2R' 3B F' 2L D2 3B 3U' B 3B F2 D 3R2 2D' 3U2 F U2 3R2 B2 2F2 3D' U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 F U' F2 U' R U R' 
*2. *U F2 R' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
*3. *U F2 U' F U' R U' R' F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F L' U B' R2 F R' B' L2 
*2. *D2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B' F2 U' F' L B' L2 R' D B' U' 
*3. *R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' B2 U F' L' U F' R2 U2 L U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw R' D Rw D2 U' B D Uw' U' R2 B D2 Fw F' Rw' U L Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw R D2 Uw' U L2 Fw2 U2 Rw' F2 U' L R2 Fw F2 R'
*2. *Uw2 F D Uw U2 B2 Fw2 D Uw' B' Fw' F2 Rw2 B' F D' B2 F2 R' D' Uw' L2 Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' F' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 Rw' F2 R' B' 
Fw2 Rw' D'
*3. *Rw2 Fw' L' R Fw L U Fw2 Rw D' U2 R B2 F L B' Fw F2 Uw2 U' L2 B Rw D' U2 L Rw' B' D' Uw' U2 B' F2 Uw U2 Rw2 D Rw2 B2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Fw Lw' Bw2 L Rw2 B' Bw2 Dw B Uw' B2 Fw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw F Rw Dw R' Bw' L' Lw' Rw2 Uw L Rw Bw' F' D Dw' B Bw' F' Rw' Fw 
L Rw2 R' D' B' Fw' F Uw U2 L Fw Uw' B' Bw' D' Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw' F2 Lw Fw2 Uw'
*2. *U L' Lw2 R F2 U R Bw' Rw' B' Lw2 Fw F D2 U R2 Dw2 B2 F' Dw' Uw Bw' L D Fw' L B2 U2 Rw2 B Fw2 U2 Fw2 D' Dw Uw' L Lw Rw R 
Fw Uw' Rw2 B2 U2 Lw' Rw2 F Dw' R2 Dw' B2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Rw' Fw2 F2
*3. *Lw' Fw R' Dw2 Rw2 R' B' F L' Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 Dw2 U Rw' B F L2 D' Dw2 L2 Lw' R' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw Bw F U2 L2 Lw2 Rw B2 L R' 
Bw Rw U' B Bw D' Bw Fw' F2 R' Dw F' L2 B2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U Bw U' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 D U2 R2 B' D' R F U L' D2 L' U2 F U2 
*2. *B2 U B2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 F' L B F' U F U' L2 R' B' R' 
*3. *U2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L R2 B' D R' D' U2 F U F' R2 
*4. *R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U' R2 U F' R' U2 F L' F L' F' D B' 
*5. *D U2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D R F' L2 D F L2 F U L' R D2 
*6. *U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' R' U2 L U2 F' D F' L2 R2 U' 
*7. *D L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F' L R2 F U' F' U B' U F' 
*8. *R2 F' U2 B L2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F L' B' U' F L R2 F R 
*9. *R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U R U2 F U' L' D' B D F L2 F2 
*10. *B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R' D B2 U' L' U' R2 D R2 
*11. *U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U F' U B R' D F L2 U' R B' F 
*12. *L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U B' U F D F2 L' B D' U2 B2 F2 
*13. *U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D L2 B F' U2 F2 R B' L' D L' 
*14. *L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B L2 F2 U' L2 R B' U' L2 F U' 
*15. *R2 D' U' L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B' R' B' L2 D' F' D2 B L2 D' R' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R U' R' B2 U B D' L2 F L U 
*2. *R2 F2 U2 L B2 R F2 R2 F2 R B R' U R2 U F' D' B' R B2 
*3. *B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L B2 R' B2 R D F' U2 R' B D2 
*4. *B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D' R' U R2 B' U' F' L B' L2 
*5. *U' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L D B R' D2 U R D L B2 U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L B R' F2 U2 F' R B' L' B2 L 
*2. *U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 B F' R F' L2 U' B' U' F2 R' D 
*3. *F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 B' L' D' B L' R' D' F D 
*4. *U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' D' B U2 F' R U' L' F L' B 
*5. *B2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B' F2 U2 L2 B D2 U L' U2 R 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R D B D' B D2 L' F' L F2 
*2. *B2 L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 U L R U B2 D' B R' D' U' 
*3. *B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B' R2 B L B U' F R B' F2 U 
*4. *B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L U F U' R D' F' L2 R' 
*5. *R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U L F' D L B2 R F2 D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' L' R' U2 F U' L' D' R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R F2 R' 
*3. *U' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' D' B D U F' U R2 D' L' R U' 
*4. *L' Rw2 Uw Fw' L R2 U' Fw U R2 F2 Rw2 B' D Fw' Uw B2 Fw' F Uw U Rw B2 L D2 Uw U R' Uw' B Fw' F2 D Uw U Rw' B2 F U F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U R' F2 R U2 F U2 
*3. *F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D B2 L D' F R U2 B2 D' R' U' B 
*4. *D2 Uw U' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D' L' Rw' R B2 L U Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 F' L2 Rw' R' B D Uw' U' B' D' L Rw R2 U2 F2 D B Fw' F
*5. *Rw2 F U Rw2 B Bw' Fw' R2 Fw Dw' B Fw F' Rw R2 Fw' Uw Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Fw D2 Dw' Uw2 U R2 B' D' Dw Uw U Fw' Lw' Rw2 D2 U 
Lw2 D Uw2 R' B' D2 L2 R' D' Uw' R2 Bw' Fw' D Dw Uw Fw R2 F2 D' Lw' Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / 
dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU 
u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / 
dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / 
dddd d=0 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / 
dddd d=-5 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R L U R' L U R U' R' U' R' L' B u l' 
*2. *B R L' B' L R' U' L' U L U B' b' 
*3. *L U' R U R' L' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' L u' r' l' 
*4. *U' R' L R' U L' R B' R' B R' U R' L' B r l' b 
*5. *U' R U' L U' R' L' U L' U' B L' B' L B' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) (0,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5) (2,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,4) (6,4) (6,0) (2,0) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2)
*2. *(-5,5) (3,0) (0,1) (6,3) (0,3) (5,5) (-5,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (2,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (6,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,3)
*3. *(0,2) (0,-2) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,1) (0,3) (2,4) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,4) (3,2) (6,2)
*4. *(0,5) (3,4) (3,3) (-3,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (0,4) (4,4) (-2,2) (2,0) (4,2) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (6,5) (2,1)
*5. *(0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (4,4) (-4,2) (-3,0) (0,1) (5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-2,3) (0,0)


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

*2x2*
6.91, (2.59), 7.76, 6.80, (10.15) = 7.15
COMMENT: Second one was lucky. I did better last week...
*3x3*
15.66, (10.58), (18.20), 16.69, 16.81 = 16.38
COMMENT: Second one is new PB. Why is it my worst 3x3 speedsolve always comes right after my best?
*4x4*
(2:27.79), (1:32.97), 1:38.88, 1:37.98, 1:35.27 = 1:37.37
COMMENT: The last four solves were really good!
*2x2 BLD*
49.42, 51.16, 47.12 = 47.12
*3x3 BLD*
1:24.15, 1:27.29, DNF = 1:24.15
*4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*Multi-BLD*
2/2 3:24.56
*3x3 OH*
45.16, 49.19, 48.27, (51.74), (45.12) = 47.54
*3x3 MTS*
2:05.19, (2:16.27), 2:13.19, (2:01.45), 2:12.72 = 2:10.36
*3x3 WF*
8:35.12, (DNF), (8:12.96), 8:19.84, 8:29.15 = 8:28.03
COMMENT: I am REALLY bad at this
*3x3 FMC*
*234 Relay*
2:01.15
*Square-1*
1:05.19, 1:10.34, (1:16.22), (1:05.67), 1:11.12 = 1:08.88


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 3, 2009)

2x2: 6.38 7.38 7.98 7.25 7.77 = 7.46 (great)
3x3: 22.48 22.81 22.95 16.78 21.14 = 22.15 (good)
4x4: 1:25.58 1:43.38 1:27.52 1:17.19 1:31.48 = 1:28.19 (great)
pyraminx: 10.34 18.02 7.14 14.08 6.86 = 10.52 (!!!)
two non lucky sub 8's very good
3x3OH: 48.27 1:02.16 55.84 56.84 52.36 = 55.02 (eehhhhh)
2-4 relay: 2:21.21 (bad) the 4x4 was terrible!


----------



## byu (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> *T*As mentioned last week, the "unpopular events" have been permanently removed. Unless there is a really good reason for it, the current list of events will not change during the rest of this year



T is unnecessary.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

*2x2:*7.16, 8.56, 5.77, (9.05), (4.94)=*7.16*
Comment:Really bad now for me. The last one, i ran into the few cll cases i knew. Cll rocks!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 3, 2009)

2x2: 6.98 (4.92) 5.55 (7.90) 6.99 = 6.51 *Good.*
3x3: 18.05 (20.40) 19.42 (15.87) 17.57 = 18.35 *Back to normal times again... Last week was great for 3x3.*
4x4: 1:12.48(P) 1:19.16(O) (1:11.43) (1:21.73)(OP) 1:15.66(OP) = 1:15.76 *Bad.*
5x5: (2:15.12) 2:06.97 2:04.68 2:06.31 (2:02.36) = 2:05.99 *Good.*
Megaminx: (1:50.22) 1:48.26 (1:38.52) 1:47.11 1:39.99 = 1:45.12 *Megaminx is now officially my favorite puzzle.*
2x2BLD: 35.13(15) 48.18(17) DNF(1:10.71) = 35.13 *My memo is really speeding up now *
2-3-4: 1:40.62 *PB *
2-3-4-5: 3:34.35 *PB *
3x3OH: (40.08) 40.01 38.23 37.81 (36.69) = 38.68 *Consistent, but bad... my ringfinger is bruised...*
3x3FMC: 46 moves
*Solution: L2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 B R B' U' R' U x U R U R' F R' F R F U2 F' U F U F' l U L' U' M' U L U' L2 B' R' B L B' R B U2
Explanation:
2x2x2: L2 U2 D B2 L2 B2
2x2x3: R2 B R B' U' R' U
F2L: x U R U R' F R' F R F U2 F' U F U F'
All but 3 corners: l U L' U' M' U L U' L' .U2
Insert at .: L' B' R' B L B' R B
L' L' becomes L2 before insertion.*
3x3BLD: 2:59.45(1:27) DNF(3:28.01(1:50)) 2:45.29(1:13) = 2:45.29 *Good.*
3x3MTS: 1:10.68 (1:53.45) (1:07.34) 1:14.82 1:17.51 = 1:14.67 *Good.*
Square-1: 1:11.35 (2:08.14(POP)) 1:10.46 (55.49) 1:15.53 = 1:12.44 *Bad.*
6x6: 4:46.20 (4:57.82) 4:13.66 (4:08.35) 4:54.78 = 4:38.21 *Ok. Good single.*
4x4BLD: DNF(18:36.77(11:30 memo, 59.7% solved)), DNF(11:41.25(9:00 memo, 40.3% solved), 22:51.89(15:00) = 22:51.89 *Played safe at the last one. Forgot my memo on the 2nd one.*
Pyraminx: (29.94) 22.26 (14.10) 25.78 21.94 = 23.33 *Um... I just fixed my pyraminx (sort of) so I can't get great times...*


----------



## Kian (Apr 3, 2009)

*2x2x2*- (5.30), 5.94, 7.32, (8.15), 6.64 *Average- 6.63* 
*3x3x3-* (13.32), 19.60, (21.26), 19.04, 18.26 *Average- 18.97*
*4x4x4-* 1:22.55, 1:14.71, 1:24.62, (1:28.18), 1:12.21 *Average- 1:20.63*
*5x5x5-* (2:09.37), (2:32.38), 2:24.73, 2:22.33, 2:21.49 *Average 2:22.85* 
*FMC: 52 Moves* z2 R u’ L2 U’ B2 u’ y2 U R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R U L’ U L U’ R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’ y U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R F R U R’ U’ F’ y2 U’ R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B'
*2-4 Relay- 1:52.00*
*2-5 Relay- 4:15.25*


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.98, 2.23, 3.80, 4.70, 4.72 = 4.16
I guess I can't be sub-4 every week. Ortega, CLL, Ortega, LBL ,LBL. Highlight to see cool first layer for the 5th one that I am very proud of: z' y2 U' L' U2

*3x3:* 11.94, 13.81, 15.11, 18.97, 15.05 = 14.66
Awesome! 11.94 was OLL skip, the rest were non-lucky.

*3x3OH:* 30.53, 26.58, 26.89, 34.98, 31.16 = 29.53
lolwut?

*3x3feet:* 1:36.67, 2:31.33, 1:58.05, 2:04.61, 2:04.05 = 2:02.24
Pretty good, first was an easy double xcross

*3x3match:* 1:54.72, 1:10.25, 1:22.09, 1:18.22, 1:30.06 = 1:23.46
nice.

*3x3FMC:* 30 moves, see later post

*4x4:* 1:03.31, 1:01.66, 1:04.08, 57.53, 57.81 = 1:00.93
double parity on the last one, I got to LL at 44 :/

*5x5:* 2:01.67, 2:09.50, 2:06.31, 2:08.03, 2:03.62 = 2:05.99
could be better...

*6x6:* 4:49.67, 4:51.43, 4:34.74, 5:10.39, 4:46.83 = 4:49.31
Wow, this is actually pretty consistent for me.

*2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 14.78 = 14.78
easy speedbld

*3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:19.38, 2:29.94 = 2:29.94
INCREDIBLE! PB by miles! Memo was barely over a minute, everything just came together so nicely. I barely had to think, the letters just made themselves into sentences by themselves it seemed. Even though it had parity, not having to remember any flipped edges in the M-slice was a nice help. Done just before 5am I should add  

*MultiBLD:* 1/2 (14:22.89) = 0 points
 exec mistake on the first.

*2-4relay:* 1:24.34 O
4-15-1:04, pretty good 2+3

*2-5relay:* 3:42.02 P
2:35 for 235, rest for 4x4.

*Magic:* 1.40, 1.39, 4.35, 1.41, 1.30 = 1.40
I practiced for about 30 minutes. I haven't done that since October.

*megaminx:* 3:36.80, 3:16.33, 3:35.16, 3:47.66, 4:10.26 = 3:39.87
tiles started coming off, and I don't have any more super glue... made things a bit difficult.

*pyra:* 5.31, 7.72, 11.44, 15.97, 11.78 = 10.31
stupid first 2 scrambles

*clock:* 7.45, 7.77, 7.25, 8.45, 7.55 = 7.59
nice.

*sq-1:* 16.41, 21.64, 18.44, 29.73, 19.08 = 19.72
HELL TO THE YEAH! All times non-lucky.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 3, 2009)

3x3x3 : (44.03), 48.66, (50.48), 44.61, 46.80 = 46.92


----------



## mande (Apr 3, 2009)

2x2: 9.19, 10.03, (8.64), 10.49, (11.18) = 9.90
Comment: I know its not good, but I'm happy.

3x3: 23.67, 25.01, 22.70, (19.77), (26.94) = 23.76
Comment: Could have been better...

3x3 OH:
(42.93), 54.79, 48.48, 48.06, (55.98) = 50.44
Comment: I need to apply new stickers to my cube.

4x4: 2:22:43(OP), (2:44:15)(OP), (2:19:45)(P), 2:25:04(P), 2:22:42(OP) = 2:23:30
Comment: Stupid parity, I need to practice 4x4.

3x3 MTS:
1:28:27, (1:16:57), (1:40:75), 1:25:50, 1:37:06 = 1:30:28
Comment: OK.

2-3-4 relay: 3:03:86 (12, 31, 2:21) (OP)
Comment: Bad 3, OK 2 and 4.

2x2 BLD:
DNF (1:34:90), 1:04:38, 1:12:57 = 1:04:38
Comment: That was fast for me...

3x3 BLD:
2:51:70 (1:13), 3:17:18 (1:46), 2:40:94 (1:17:56) = 2:40:94
Comment: No DNF's and pretty decent times too.

3x3 MultiBLD: 3/3: 20:17 (12:39) = 3 points
Comment: My third go at 3 cubes Multi, first success! (previous two were 1/3 and just within time limit). I really enjoyed it on opening my eyes and seeing all 3 cubes solved with just over 20 minutes up. 

4x4 BLD: DNF (22:04), DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: DNF was a few edges off, centers and corners correct. I think 1 go is enough for me.

3x3 FMC
32 moves D)
Solution: L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L D' L' R' F' R2 F D' B' D' B D2 B' D' B F L B' L' F' B D B D' B' D'

Explanation:
2x2x2: L2 U2 B2 U' B2 = 5
2x2x3: F2 L D' L' = 4
3rd pair: R' F' R2 F = 4
F2L: D' B' D' B D2 B' D' B = 8
OLL: F L B' L' F' B D B D' B' D' = 11
PLL skip!

Comment: How come I got a PLL skip even last week? anyway, I feel slightly guilty about a 32 moves solution.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 3, 2009)

2x2x2

(8.66)
11.22
(21.78 +2)
16.58 +2
12.82 +2

average: *14.87*
comment: I messed up on 2nd and 3rd solve -.-

3x3x3:

32.47
(56.20)
38.16
(30.22)
32.14

average: *34.26*
comment: Amazing: Just amazing!!! I didi this with my new DIY cube from c4y, and every solve even could be faster ^^


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2009)

3x3x3:
44.72, (38.12), (46.17), 43.05, 41.24
3x3x3 fewest moves:
104  my first time that kind of challenge.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll start with 4x4 this week...

*4x4:* 1:18.59 (1:25.28) 1:21.08 (1:16.89) 1:18.92 = 1:19.53
Really Good!

*5x5:* 2:18.38 2:19.94 2:17.41 (2:07.69) (2:24.08)
Awesome average, almost pb single.

*7x7:*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 3, 2009)

3x3 one-handed:

1. 19.38
2. 26.45
3. 18.28
4. 23.24
5. 17.73
Average: 20.30 (All non-lucky)

Note: I have not practiced much of one-handed in a long while...I have been doing 5x5. I have also discovered that one of the keys to sub-20 one-handed is to turn quickly.

5x5:
1. (2:30.35)
2. 2:28.96
3. 2:27.82
4. 2:22.09
5. (2:13.33)
Average: 2:26.29

Note: Bad average, many lockups :\ On the last one I used a ZBF2L case to force an OLL skip.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 4, 2009)

2: 6.22, (5.13), (9.17), 6.90, 6.81=6.64 av
alright average.
3: 17.77, (10.60), 17.16, 13.88, (18.02)=16.27 av
that was all over the place. the 10.60 was OLL skip.
4: (1:38.01), (1:12.52), 1:21.08, 1:17.17, 1:17.71=1:18.65 av
nice
5: 2:43.24, DNF, 2:33.19, (2:30.41), 2:34.31=1:36.91 av
if only someone didnt ring me in the 2nd solve.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:33.11=2:33.11
LOL, wow that was crap......


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *3x3OH:* 30.53, 26.58, 26.89, 34.98, 31.16 = 29.53
> lolwut?



Since when did you get so fast? You've improved a lot since Drexel Fall 08.
I refuse to lose to you this week! Time to really practice...
I'll aim for sub-29...

Fanwuq

3x3 OH:
29.47, (23.11), 31.09, (33.81), 27.05
Average: 29.20

3x3 speed:
18.89, (18.03), 22.56, 19.00, (DNF)
Average: 20.15
This really sucks. 2 bad solves. 

3x3 BLD:
3:	03:23.45	x
2:	03:35.60	x
1:	03:44.79	x
Not bad. Mismemorised the corners of first one at first. Today is a good day for visual corners.
Classic Pochmann corners, M2 edges.
Result: 3:23.45

2x2 BLD:
59.90, DNF, DNF
Result: 59.90
Classic Pochmann
Bad. I'm so out of practice. The last one was really fast, but I messed up the last alg.

3x3 FMC
I only thought about the first 11 moves for the double excross. Then, I just did the rest linearly just to not DNF.
U B2 R L U2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 R2x2 L F' U' F L' B' U2 B L U' L' U' B' U2 B U' B' U2 B U' B' U B U' B' U2 B U' B2 U R L' B2 R' L U B2
48 moves.


----------



## Edam (Apr 4, 2009)

*2x2* - (11.97), 13.13, 12.40, 17.15, (19.77) = 14.23
*3x3* - (28.86), 21.80, 25.63, (20.93), 26.40 = 24.61
*4x4* - 2:02.86, (2:36.81), 2:26.09, 2:25.84, (1:54.83) = 2.18.26

i've had a quiet day so i decided to even enter 4x4, still don't like solving it but i was nicely surprised with the sub2minute solve. 
*5x5 *- 3:14.90. 3:26.59. (3:31.05), 3:04.38, (3:02.59) = 3:15.29 
*7x7* - 9:34.96, (10:11.39), 10:07.18, 9:26.52, (9:14.61) = 9:42.89
VERY happy with 7x7. 

*3x3oh* - 1:24.93, (1:01.53), (DNF), 1:14.45, 1:19.97 = 1:19.78

*MTS* - 2:14.31, (DNF), 3:20.18, 3:08.84,(2.11.00) = 2:54.44
*pyraminx* - 17.38, 18.38, (20.44), 20.44, (15.66) = 18.73
*megaminx *- (6:03.91), 8:13.30, (8:50.91), 7:43.52, 7:29.34 = 7:48.72

not bad, only decided to try solving megaminx today, thanks to charlie for some last layer help. 

*magic* - 7.30, (5.63), DNF, 7.56, 7.72 = 7.53

relays: (more 4x4, yuck)
*234 *- 3:31.91
*2345* - 7:33.72


----------



## PeterV (Apr 5, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 11.79, 10.13, (14.06), 10.03, (9.24) = *10.65 avg.*
Comment: Good.

3x3x3: 32.37, (38.83), 32.62, 32.07, (29.70) = *32.35 avg.*
Comment: Not great.

4x4x4: 3:08.50 (P), (2:46.34), 2:48.60, 3:01.08 (OP), (3:14.44 (OP)) = *2:59.39 avg.*
Comment: Good.

5x5x5: (8:49.61), (6:27.50), 7:11.26, 8:02.38, 8:34.08 = *7:55.91 avg.*
Comment: Just did this event for fun. I stink at big cubes.

2-4 Realy: *4:41.09 *(OP)

2-5 Realy: *12.59.70* (OP)

Magic: (1.48), 1.56, 1.48, (2.73), 2.09 = *1.71 avg.*
Comment: Last two solves wrecked the average.


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2009)

*2x2: *(4.92), 1.80, (1.48), 4.86, 4.05 = *3.57*
1.48 was 8 moves. Crazy average
*3x3:* 12.48, (13.83), 12.67, 13.09, (12.00) = *12.75*
Lockups slowed me down
*4x4: *50.29, 50.10, 48.98, (56.32), (48.79) = *49.79*
OMG sub 50!
*5x5:* 1:39.41, (1:40.07), (1:22.59), 1:39.24, 1:36.26 = *1:38.30*
Pb single.
*7x7:* 7:18.45, (6:58.59), 7:37.55, (8:10.18), DNF = *7:42.06*
PB single - gotta give this back to matt today 
*234: * *1:22.52*
Slow.
*2345:* *2:59.08*
Nice
*OH:* 22.31, (19.87), 25.65, (26.09), 20.56= *22.84*
Wow!!!!
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 16.91, 9.12 = *9.12*
YAY.
*3x3BLD:* 2:17.81, DNF, 2:32.09 = *2:17.81*
Hmm..
*MultiBLD: * *0/2 *in 9:36
Both cubes were off by 3 corners.
*Megaminx:* 1:46.12, (1:29.99), (DNF), 1:36.59, 1:40.47 = *1:41.06*
Fail
*Sq1:*35.17, (1:03.09), 37.68, (31.22), 40.39 = *37.75*
Nice.
*FMC: *L D’ R2 U’ L2 U’ z2 B’ U2 B U2 R’ U’ R L’ U2 L D2 F R’ F’ R D2 U R U2 R’ U2 R U2 R’ L’ B L2 F L2 B’ L2 F r’ R U R’ y’ R2 u’ R U’ R’ U R’ u R2 U - *52 moves*
*MTS: *(1:56.76), 1:54.16, 1:27.33, (1:22.61), 1:48.20 = *1:43.23*
Nice
*Magic: *1.43, (3.28), 1.44, 1.44, (1.41) = *1.44*
Yep, nice.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 5, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 47 moves*

Solution:
U B2 F2 R' D' B' U B U' B' R D' R' D2 L D' L2 D' F' D' F D B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L R' B2 R L' D' B2

Explanation:
2x2x2: U B2 F2 R'
2XCross: D' B' U B U' B' R D' R'
3rd slot (& 4th slot edge): D2 L D' L2 D' (L)
Orient edges: (L') F' D' F D (L)
Corner 3-cycle: (L') B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2
Corner 3-cycle: U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2
Edge 3-cycle: B2 D' L R' B2 R L' D' B2


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 5, 2009)

*Pyraminx*: 9.65, 7.71, 9.41, (11.11), (7.15) = 8.92

Really easy scrambles.

*2x2*: (10.25), (4.78), 7.58, 5.16, 5.46 = 6.07

 Not sub 6…

*3x3*: (21.34), (31.58), 28.50, 26.25, 26.13 = 26.29

Terrible…
*
4x4*: (2:08.50)(OP), 1:51.31(OP), 1:48.63(O), 1:58.81(OP), (1:36.02)(P) = 1:52.92

Bad except for the last one. Horrible luck with the parities.

*Magic*: (2.00), 1.93, 1.36, 1.34, (1.33) = 1.54

Would have been really good without the two bad ones.

This is OK though.

*3x3OH*: 1:04.16, 49.08, (1:07.48), (47.94), 56.71 = 56.65

I stink at OH.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 5, 2009)

(17.80), 23.94, 21.92, (25.88), 23.59 = *23.15*
Comment: Ok-ish for me, the 17 was really cool


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 5, 2009)

Mats
2x2:	48.16 27.20 57.94 53.87 30.24 = 0:44.09 
3x3:	56.77 58.34 1:01.20 58.47 53.10 = 57.86 
4x4:	3:34.44 4:09.02 4:05.50 3:37.32 3:24.66 = 3:45.75 PB
5x5:	11:38.26 8:44.24 10:46.02 8:27.72 9:22.33 = 9:37.53 PB 
2x2BLD:	DNF DNF 1:02.04 = 1:02.04
3x3BLD:	DNF 3:01.13 DNF = 3:01.13
Last one was 2:19 but I did the last edge wrong in a hurry.
4x4BLD:	20:33.00 DNF DNF = 20:33.00 1:st safe
5x5BLD:	DNF DNF 36:45.00 = 36:45.00 3:d safe
Multi:	¼ 32:10.00 = 0 
2-4Rel:	5:23.24 = 05:23.24 PB
2-5Rel:	17:39.66 = 17:39.66 
MTS	BLD: DNF DNF DNF 05:28.64 DNF = DNF 
The first three I scrambled the scrambled cube again

A little to many BLD DNF:s, but ok.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon Crawford

2x2: (4.50), (6.52), 4.67, 4.71, 5.40 = 4.93
Ooo, sub 5 

3x3: (15.70), (13.65), 14.04, 14.45, 14.75 = 14.41
Average, but consistent.

4x4: 1:15.01 O, 1:13.33 P, (1:12.34 O), 1:13.99 O, (1:17.89) = 1:14.11
My slowest solve was the only one without parity =/

234: 1:39.98
Argh, my 4x4 annoys me...

OH: 47.97, 47.64, (48.40), (47.14), 48.07 = 47.89
Wow, I'm very consistent today...

Sq-1: (41.68), 35.26, (33.96), 36.46, 37.59 = 36.99
Haven't touched my square-1 for a fortnight. My cube shape step was terrible.


----------



## snowmous (Apr 5, 2009)

*2×2:* *(19.66)*, *(15.05)*, 17.05, 19.55, 17.20 = 17.93
Bad...I must practise 2x2 more

*3×3:* *(24.64)*, 25.34, *(28.20)*, 26.89, 27.16 = 26.46

*4×4:* *(3:20.03)*, 2:51.33, 3:08.89, 2:36.73, (2:34.59) = 2:52.32
4×4 sucks！

*3×3OH:* 1:36.09, *(2:07.50)*, 1:27.72, 1:10.94, *(1:03.33)* = 1:24.92
My new PB, both single and average!!


----------



## MistArts (Apr 5, 2009)

*Baian Liu*

*2x2x2:* (4.65), (6.90), 5.26, 6.86, 5.91 = 6.01
*3x3x3:* 18.25, 19.56, (DNF), (17.13), 19.31 = 19.04
*4x4x4:* (2:23.63), 1:48.51, 1:33.96, (1:18.16), 1:53.99 = 1:45.49
*3x3x3 OH:* 55.16, (DNF), (32.82), 37.75, 49.62 = 47.51
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*234 Relay:* 2:09.51
*Clock:* 15.32, 15.62, (16.47), (13.26), 14.51 = 15.15
*Megaminx:* (7:45.30), 6:52.89, 7:14.23, (5:59.38), 6:46.18 = 6:57.77
*Pyraminx:* 15.35, (11.78), 14.85, (39.41), 16.83 = 15.68
*Square-1:* 10:28.52, 4:07.53, (2:46.55), (DNF), DNF = DNF


I might put more up later.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 21.05, (20.42), 28.44, (55.39), 28.90 = *26.13* (currently learning a slow method for the 2x2x2)
*3x3x3:* (41.97), 52.85, 56.49, 49.46, (57.86) = *52.93* (not too bad for me)
*4x4x4:* 4:29.81 (mistake with centres!), 4:49.07 (just not very good at this!), 4:17.73, (3:38.08), (6:39.37) (messed up OLL parity and had to fix edges again) = *4:32.20* (have I improved or got worse?)
*5x5x5:* (8:08.98), (6:35.55) (just restickered ES pink to orange  ), 7:47.37, 7:02.69, 7:10.74 = *07:20.27*
*7x7x7:* 18:52.00, 19:28.00, 20:24.00, (20:35.00) (sickening failure after failure), (16:51) (fought back valiantly!) = *19:34.67* (I think I need some help with the 7)
*Megaminx:* 7:19.71, 7:28.20, (6:20.92), 7:19.11, (7:55.86) = *7:22.34*
*Pyraminx:* 26.32, (59.17), 30.18, 42.58, (24.94) = *33.03* (learning a technique - slowly!)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 6, 2009)

Lord Voldemort

3x3x3 - (24.11), 34.44, (49.72), 33.14, 35.20 = 34.26
Solved with ZZ 

EDIT: Here's the rest of the average:
(24.11), 34.44, 49.72, 33.14, 35.20, 27.69, 47.08, 30.06, 33.39, 41.55, (51.20), 27.89 = 36.02


----------



## Scigatt (Apr 6, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
*Average:*39.93(I think that's a bit about average)
*Times:*36.45 42.01 41.33 (46.16) (36.38)

*5x5x5:*
*Average:*454.02(I don't do 5x5x5 often, and I probably won't do it again here.)
*Times:*440.71(+2) 466.56 454.79 (413.63) (511.48)


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rubik's cube/3x3x3:
1) 35.03 sec
2) 32.19 sec
3) 27.45 sec
4) 32.21 sec
5) 32.43 sec
AVG: 33.52 sec
COMMENT: Good solve, still I need to fix the tension of my DIY.

Magic:
1) 02.02 sec
2) 02.26 sec (1 string broke)
3) 02.14 sec
4) 02.17 sec 
5) 02.74 sec
AVG: 02.27 sec
COMMENT: FINALLY! No DNF for this Forum competition. 

Snake
COMMENT: I really wanted the Snake event back. because It a quick solve as a rubik magic.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 6, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Lord Voldemort
> 
> 3x3x3 - (24.11), 34.44, (49.72), 33.14, 35.20 = 34.26
> Solved with ZZ





Yes said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> 32.47
> (56.20)
> ...



lol!!! you did exactly the same average like me XD


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2009)

2x2 Speed
Average: 5.66
The solves: 5.00, 4.93, 7.04, (DNF), (3.49)
Cube: White Eastsheen
Comment: Meh average. 7.04 was just i froze for some reason. I had a Y-perm at like 3 seconds i just stared at it forever? (all solves nonlucky)

2-4 Relay
Time: 3:01.96
Cubes: Rubiks 4x4, Eastsheen White 2x2, Diansheng 3x3
Comment: I suck at 4x4

3x3 One-Handed
Average: 36.33
The solves: 37.51, 36.31, (39.96), (32.05), 35.18
Cube: White (a) ll
Comment: Pretty good

2x2 BLD
Best: 25.50
The solves: 27.65, DNF, 25.50
Cube: White Eastsheen
Comment: no comment

3x3 Speed
Average: 18.50
The solves: (20.22), (16.43), 19.05, 19.17, 17.27
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: It seems like I haven't done 3x3 in forever


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 6, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.06, 11.89, 11.48 (13.46) (11.15) = 12.14
5x5x5: (1:45.06), 1:55.96, 1:49.89, 1:50.66, (DNF) = 1:52.17

Nothing spectacular this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2009)

This week I am officially completely failing at my new year's resolution. I did every event. It's just too tempting now that it's a more manageable size.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.55, 9.28, 9.03, 8.33, 15.88 = *9.29*
*3x3x3:* 30.52 28.69, 30.40, 27.59, 24.02 = *28.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:59.77 (OP), 1:52.52 (P), 2:08.59 (OP), 1:31.68, 1:42.00 (O) = *1:51.43*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.43, 2:33.06, 2:51.91, 2:28.36, 2:41.90 = *2:37.80*
*6x6x6:* 5:07.21, 5:06.24 (P), 5:01.34 (O), 5:13.91 (O), DNF (43:28.14, 24:45) = *5:09.12*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 7 obliques.
*7x7x7:* 8:03.50, 7:04.24, 6:56.50, 7:41.35, DNF (57:01.34, 28:22) = *7:36.36*
Comment: My first ever sub-7!!!!! The BLD solve was absolutely heartbreaking. It turns out I did everything right up until the very end, whereupon I forgot to fix the center slice before doing the T perm to fix corner parity. So close!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 59.47, 57.19, 39.72 = *39.72*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:07.22, DNF (2:34.97), 2:00.25 = *2:00.25*
Comment: I had about a 2-minute pause because of temporary memory failure on the first one. Second one had 2 edges flipped.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:58.63 (4:38), 9:19.36 (4:19), DNF (10+, 5:05) = *8:58.63*
Comment: Third one was correct, but the timer ran out. It was nice to get these all correct, considering my bad streak lately and the fact that I missed all the bigger cubes again this week.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (18:26.14, 9:29), DNF (20:26.12, 10:42), DNF (17:45.64, 9:18) = *DNF*
Comment: First one was off by 2 centrals – I memorized the wrong sticker. Second one was off by 2 X centers (I don’t know what went wrong). Third one was off by 3 X centers – I memorized the wrong piece letter. I hope I can start hitting 5x5x5 BLDs again – this is getting depressing!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 54:56.70* (34:30 memorization)
Comment: Last cube had 3 corners mispermuted.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.36, 50.34, 54.27, 56.68, 51.41 = *52.01*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:15.65, 1:46.28, 1:54.93, 2:49.55, 2:04.50 = *2:05.03*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:42.39, 1:36.73, 1:22.41, 2:01.54, 1:29.87 = *1:36.33*
*2-4 relay:* *2:27.03* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *4:46.43* (P)
Comment: 5x5x5 was sub-2:20! The rest wasn’t that good, though.
*Magic:* 2.50, 2.33, 2.13, 2.40, 2.90 = *2.41*
*Master Magic:* 4.06, 4.03, 3.96, 4.33, 4.38 = *4.14*
*Clock:* 20.38, 22.75, 22.43, 27.16, 22.56 = *22.58*
*MegaMinx:* 3:22.37, 3:22.26, 3:04.82, 3:04.31, 3:21.34 = *3:16.14*
*Pyraminx:* 19.66, 23.33, 15.38, 21.61, 16.55 = *19.27*
*Square-1:* 55.11 (P), 1:00.50, 1:26.84 (P), 1:02.18 (P), 1:00.44 (P) = *1:01.04*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
Scramble: B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' L' R' U2 F U' L' D' R'
Solution: L2 U2 B2 L’ U’ B2 R2 F2 R’ D R D’ R B U’ R D2 R’ U R D2 R2 B’ R’ F’ R2 F B’ R’ D’ R D B

2x cross: L2 U2 B2 L’ U’ B2 R2 F2
3rd pair: R’ D R D’ R B . R’ B’
4th pair: R’ F’ R2 F
OLL: B’ R’ D’ R D B
insert at .: U’ R D2 R’ U R D2 R’
R’ R’ after . become R2.
Comment: A pretty easy scramble. I found this in about a half hour. I spent most of the rest of the time working on this 17 move F2L, but I couldn’t find a good continuation:
2x2x2: L2 U2 B2 L’ U’ B2
2x cross: F R F’ R F2
3rd pair: B R B’
4th pair: F’ R’ F


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2009)

Grr now mike automatically has 4 more events than me. I was hoping to get away with not doing multi or minx this week, but it looks like I'm going to need the points.


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 8, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 17.13 
2. 20.81 
3. 22.86 
4. 21.87 
5. 24.75


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

Again, you're not getting the point of MTS.


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 8, 2009)

oops, my mistake..hahaha
sorry, i was confused about MTS, i just realized now what it really is..what i did was performing the scramble as fast as you can.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> This week I am officially completely failing at my new year's resolution. I did every event. It's just too tempting now that it's a more manageable size.



I hope you are a non smoker


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2009)

*3x3fmc:* 30 moves, U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' B' L' F2 L B L' F' L2 D2 L' R F2 R' D L D L' D' R'

scramble: B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' L' R' U2 F U' L' D' R' 

premove R' to understand

2x2x3: U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' .R2

orient edges: L', F L2 D2 L'

Leave 3 corners: R F2 R' D L D L' D'

this left an ugly 3-corner flip, but I managed to make it reasonable by inserting U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 at the . canceling 4 moves, and then inserting L B' L' F2 L B L' F2 at the , canceling 3 moves. Kind of a disappointing finish for such a great start, but it could have been worse.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > This week I am officially completely failing at my new year's resolution. I did every event. It's just too tempting now that it's a more manageable size.
> ...



I intentionally avoid truly dangerous addictive behaviors because I know I can't handle them, yes. But I was a terrible arcade game addict, back in the heyday of coin-ops.


----------



## tim (Apr 8, 2009)

3x3 multi bld:
4/4 in 10:35.20 (5:45 memo)

Done while racing Kai .


----------



## guusrs (Apr 8, 2009)

fmc: F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' B2 L F2 D2 B' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L' F' L F' B D' B' U2 L2 B (*27*)

turn pre-scramble move L2 B to understand the solution:
siamese 2x2x2: L2 B2 L F2 D2 B' R2 B2 (8)
all but 3 corners: D' U2 F2 L' F' L F' B D' B' U2 (19)
undo premoves: L2 B (21)
At beginning insert F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 to solve the corners, 2 moves cancel
Gus


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 8, 2009)

3x3 multi bld:
4/4 in 14:03.94 (8:30 memo)

Done while racing Tim  .


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 8, 2009)

3x3x3: 18.36 20.29 24.74 17.32 22.58 = 20.41

Clearly I suck at this now, maybe I'm getting too old for cubing.


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 9, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 21.77 
2. 21.17 
3. 26.14 
4. 28.13 
5. 28.92


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 9, 2009)

Dude, two times this competition?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
2x2x2: 9.31 8.59 6.19 6.40 9.33 = 8.10
3x3x3: 26.16 28.93 40.28 18.15 25.31 = 26.80
4x4x4: 1:31.96 1:37.27 1:32.11 1:45.84 1:24.00 = 1:33.78
5x5x5: 2:15.33 2:31.05 2:28.11 2:11.16 2:23.38 = 2:22.27
*6x6x6*: 4:27.97 4:13.69 4:31.50 4:24.72 *4:05.65* = *4:22.13*
7x7x7: 7:28.93 7:21.11 6:57.80 7:15.31 7:29.16 = 7:21.78
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF 1:04.08 = 1:04.08
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF DNF *4:27.09* = *4:27.09*
*3x3x3_oh*: 39.03 40.09 36.59 *35.03* 36.91 = *37.51*
3x3x3_match: 1:24.69 1:19.18 DNF 1:15.43 1:17.90 = 1:20.59
234-Relay: DNF (didn't see the diagonal PLL-parity on the 4x4x4, would have been 2:05.31)
2345-Relay: 4:33.02
*Magic*: 1.91 1.88 18.80 *1.61* 1.68 = *1.82*
Master Magic: 4.53 4.78 6.30 7.34 4.11 = 5.20
Clock: 14.96 16.34 21.53 17.53 14.13 = 16.28
*MegaMinx*: *2:52.21* 2:59.02 2:58.69 3:06.52 2:55.97 = *2:57.89*
PyraMinx: 18.86 16.31 16.88 21.94 14.13 = 17.35
Square-1: 1:17.72 1:01.34 1:05.90 1:03.90 1:13.96 = 1:07.92

No time for a pretty format and most times aren't worth of a pretty format anyway. I just focussed on the positive

I tried to do a speed FMC, but got "lucky". Short 2x2x2, Extend to 3x3x3, get another block entirely by luck. Tried to get it 3 more times but couldn't find it (all on inverse scramble). Too bad I didn't have more time this week, it looked like a really easy scramble


----------



## Ellis (Apr 9, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.42, 6.43, (6.31), (8.34), 7.69 = *6.93*

*3x3:* 17.33, 17.68, 16.97, (19.60), (16.87) = *17.33 *

*4x4:* 1:20.54, 1:13.41, (1:11.71), 1:19.09, (1:23.28) = *1:17.68*

*5x5:* 2:12.27, 2:09.47, (2:31.11), 2:04.80, (2:01.25) = *2:08.84*

*6x6:* 4:33.42, (4:19.17), (5:17.80), 4:39.06, 5:04.58 = *4:45.68*

*7x7:* (7:14.95), 7:24.99, 8:08.37, 7:23.32, (8:16.44) = *7:38.89*

*2 3 4 Relay:* 1:39.05
double parity

*2 3 4 5 Relay:* 4:25.81
ewww


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 9, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.56, 5.14, (2.36), (7.38), 5.08 = 5.59

*3x3:* (13.67), 16.17, 15.58, (19.02), 16.45 = 16.07 

*4x4:* 1:09.02, (1:14.53), 1:09.84, 56.75, (53.92) = 1:05.20 – Getting closer to sub 1 average! 53 was non-lucky PB 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:31.34, 2.15.77, 49.88 = 49.88 – the two firsts ones were horrible!

*3x3 BLD:* 4:57.44, 5:05.27, 4:31.56 = 4:31.56 – wow, no DNFs! I just learnt M2 for edges and OP for corners.

*3x3 OH:* 36.97, (44.70), (35.17), 40.38, 43.70 = 40.35 -  not even sub 40! 

*3x3 FMC: *
x2 L U’ R2 D’ L2 D’
B U2 B’ U L U’ L’
R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R
U’ F’ U F2 U F2 
U2 F U F’ U’ F
L’ U’ B’ U B L
y R U' R' U Lw U F U' R' F' R U' R U Lw' U R'

53 moves – my goal was to get sub 55. Too bad I got a N perm, I couldn’t be bothered to find another solution 

Lol, I suck at FMC


----------



## Escher (Apr 9, 2009)

2x2x2
4.75, 3.48, (3.27), 4.77, (5.79) = 4.41
urgh, sup 5 single. Two good singles though.

3x3x3
(17.05), 15.40, (13.40), 15.01, 14.99 = 15.13
urgh, sup 15 avg. I guess thats what you get if you dont warm up. 

4x4x4
1:19.67, 1:18.64, (1:27.25), 1:13.68, (1:05.75) = 1:17.00
Ugh, sup 1:15 avg. I dont practice this any more, i really should. The last solve was probably going to be around the 4th, but i got a PLL skip  I got double parity on 1-3, O on the 4th and none on the last.

2x2x2 BLD
DNF, 22.02, 14.69+ = 14.69
Decent.

3x3x3 OH
31.40, 25.41, (23.52), 29.27, (32.35) = 28.69
Wow, I have no idea where these times came from. My new PB, in fact.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:39.25

I have a feeling this was almost exactly the same as last weeks. The 2x2 and 3x3 part was very fast, as was the 4x4 reduction. The Redux solve was really, really slow though.
sorry for the slightly late entry, I'd only done 2x2 and 2x2 BLD by last night, finished it this morning.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 9, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> y R U' R' U Lw U F U' R' F' R U' R U Lw' U R'
> 
> 53 moves – my goal was to get sub 55. Too bad I got a N perm, I couldn’t be bothered to find another solution
> 
> Lol, I suck at FMC



You could save quite a few moves had you used the LUR N perm.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

*2x2x2 : *(12.44)	, 9.41, (7.52), 12.00, 10.24 = *10.55*

*3x3x3 : *30.77, 29.91, (37.41), 36.38, (29.19) = *32.35*

*4x4x4 : *2:43.86, (3:23.41), 2:43.11, 2:48.52, (2:19.34) = *2:45.16*

*5x5x5 : *5:07.86, 7:28.97, 5:40.15, 5:13.84 =*5:53.84*

*2x2x2 BLD : *1:39.52, DNF, 1:31.50 = *1:31.50*

*3x3x3 BLD : *DNF, 5:29.00, DNF =*5:29.00*

*Multi BLD :* 1/2 = *0pts*

*2-3-4 relay : 3:37.22*

*2-3-4-5 : 9:46.83*

*Pyraminx : *21.81, (18.53), (33.80), 30.13, 18.75 = *23.56*

Hardly been practicing this week, no warm ups either and didn't have time for match the scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2009)

*Results 2009-14*

*2x2x2*(25)

 3.57 fazrulz
 4.16 Vault312
 4.33 Escher
 4.93 MTGjumper
 5.59 SimonWestlund
 5.66 Edmund
 6.01 MistArts
 6.07 Yalow
 6.51 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.63 Kian
 6.64 Rubixcubematt
 6.85 Ellis
 7.16 byu
 7.16 Gparker
 7.47 hippofluff
 8.10 AvGalen
 9.29 Mike Hughey
 9.90 mande
 10.55 cookingfat
 10.65 PeterV
 13.54 Yes, We Can!
 14.23 Edam
 17.93 snowmous
 26.13 msemtd
 44.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 12.14 tsaoenator
 12.75 fazrulz
 14.41 MTGjumper
 14.66 Vault312
 15.13 Escher
 16.07 SimonWestlund
 16.27 Rubixcubematt
 16.39 byu
 17.33 Ellis
 18.35 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.50 Edmund
 18.97 Kian
 19.04 MistArts
 20.15 fanwuq
 20.41 ExoCorsair
 21.85 vloc15
 22.14 hippofluff
 23.15 jsh33
 23.79 mande
 24.61 Edam
 26.46 snowmous
 26.80 AvGalen
 26.96 Yalow
 28.89 Mike Hughey
 32.28 shoot1510
 32.35 cookingfat
 32.35 PeterV
 34.26 Lord Voldemort
 34.26 Yes, We Can!
 39.93 Scigatt
 43.00 Novriil
 46.69 alifiantoadinugroho
 52.93 msemtd
 57.86 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 49.79 fazrulz
 1:00.93 Vault312
 1:05.20 SimonWestlund
 1:14.11 MTGjumper
 1:15.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:17.33 Escher
 1:17.68 Ellis
 1:18.65 Rubixcubematt
 1:19.53 jcuber
 1:20.63 Kian
 1:28.19 hippofluff
 1:33.78 AvGalen
 1:37.38 byu
 1:45.49 MistArts
 1:51.43 Mike Hughey
 1:52.92 Yalow
 2:18.26 Edam
 2:23.30 mande
 2:45.16 cookingfat
 2:52.32 snowmous
 2:59.39 PeterV
 3:45.75 MatsBergsten
 4:32.20 msemtd
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:38.30 fazrulz
 1:52.17 tsaoenator
 2:05.99 Vault312
 2:05.99 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:08.85 Ellis
 2:18.58 jcuber
 2:22.27 AvGalen
 2:22.85 Kian
 2:26.29 EmersonHerrmann
 2:36.91 Rubixcubematt
 2:37.80 Mike Hughey
 3:15.29 Edam
 5:35.94 cookingfat
 7:20.27 msemtd
 7:34.02 Scigatt
 7:55.91 PeterV
 9:37.53 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 4:22.13 AvGalen
 4:38.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:45.69 Ellis
 4:49.31 Vault312
 5:09.12 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 7:21.78 AvGalen
 7:36.36 Mike Hughey
 7:38.89 Ellis
 7:42.06 fazrulz
 9:42.89 Edam
19:34.68 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 20.30 EmersonHerrmann
 22.84 fazrulz
 28.69 Escher
 29.20 fanwuq
 29.53 Vault312
 36.33 Edmund
 37.51 AvGalen
 38.68 trying-to-speedcube...
 40.35 SimonWestlund
 47.51 MistArts
 47.54 byu
 47.89 MTGjumper
 50.44 mande
 52.01 Mike Hughey
 55.01 hippofluff
 56.65 Yalow
 1:19.78 Edam
 1:24.92 snowmous
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:02.24 Vault312
 2:05.03 Mike Hughey
 8:28.04 byu
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 9.12 fazrulz
 14.69 Escher
 14.78 Vault312
 25.50 Edmund
 35.13 trying-to-speedcube...
 39.72 Mike Hughey
 47.12 byu
 49.88 SimonWestlund
 59.90 fanwuq
 1:02.04 MatsBergsten
 1:04.08 AvGalen
 1:04.38 mande
 1:31.50 cookingfat
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:24.15 byu
 2:00.25 Mike Hughey
 2:17.81 fazrulz
 2:29.94 Vault312
 2:33.11 Rubixcubematt
 2:40.94 mande
 2:45.29 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:01.13 MatsBergsten
 3:23.45 fanwuq
 4:27.09 AvGalen
 4:31.56 SimonWestlund
 5:29.00 cookingfat
 DNF MistArts
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:58.63 Mike Hughey
20:33.00 MatsBergsten
22:51.89 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF mande
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

36:45.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/10 Mike Hughey
4/4 tim
4/4 KJiptner
3/3 mande
2/2 byu
1/2 Vault312
1/2 cookingfat
0/2 fazrulz
1/4 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:14.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:20.59 AvGalen
 1:23.46 Vault312
 1:30.28 mande
 1:36.33 Mike Hughey
 1:43.23 fazrulz
 2:10.37 byu
 2:54.44 Edam
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:22.52 fazrulz
 1:24.34 Vault312
 1:39.05 Ellis
 1:39.25 Escher
 1:39.98 MTGjumper
 1:40.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:52.00 Kian
 2:01.15 byu
 2:09.51 MistArts
 2:21.21 hippofluff
 2:27.03 Mike Hughey
 3:01.96 Edmund
 3:03.86 mande
 3:31.91 Edam
 3:37.22 cookingfat
 4:41.09 PeterV
 5:23.24 MatsBergsten
 DNF AvGalen
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:59.08 fazrulz
 3:34.35 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:42.02 Vault312
 4:15.25 Kian
 4:25.81 Ellis
 4:33.02 AvGalen
 4:46.43 Mike Hughey
 7:33.72 Edam
 9:46.83 cookingfat
12:59.70 PeterV
17:39.66 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 1.40 Vault312
 1.44 fazrulz
 1.54 Yalow
 1.71 PeterV
 1.82 AvGalen
 2.19 shoot1510
 2.41 Mike Hughey
 7.53 Edam
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.14 Mike Hughey
 5.20 AvGalen
*Clock*(4)

 7.59 Vault312
 15.15 MistArts
 16.28 AvGalen
 22.58 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(10)

 8.92 Yalow
 10.31 Vault312
 10.52 hippofluff
 15.68 MistArts
 17.35 AvGalen
 18.73 Edam
 19.27 Mike Hughey
 23.33 trying-to-speedcube...
 23.56 cookingfat
 33.03 msemtd
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:41.06 fazrulz
 1:45.12 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:57.89 AvGalen
 3:16.14 Mike Hughey
 3:39.87 Vault312
 6:57.77 MistArts
 7:22.34 msemtd
 7:48.72 Edam
*Square-1*(8)

 19.72 Vault312
 36.44 MTGjumper
 37.75 fazrulz
 1:01.04 Mike Hughey
 1:07.92 AvGalen
 1:09.04 byu
 1:12.45 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF MistArts
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 guusrs
30 Vault312
32 mande
33 Mike Hughey
34 MTGJumper 
46 trying-to-speedcube...
47 cuBerBruce
48 fanwuq
52 fazrulz
52 Kian
53 SimonWestlund
104 Novriil

*Contest results*

283 Vault312
264 fazrulz
240 Mike Hughey
229 trying-to-speedcube...
176 AvGalen
152 byu
132 Ellis
132 Escher
127 mande
123 SimonWestlund
121 MTGjumper
117 MistArts
116 Kian
95 Rubixcubematt
95 Edam
88 Edmund
80 hippofluff
76 fanwuq
74 MatsBergsten
73 Yalow
73 cookingfat
58 tsaoenator
50 PeterV
40 msemtd
36 jcuber
36 EmersonHerrmann
35 snowmous
23 ExoCorsair
22 vloc15
21 guusrs
20 jsh33
19 tim
18 Novriil
18 KJiptner
17 shoot1510
16 Yes, We Can!
16 cuBerBruce
16 Scigatt
14 Gparker
10 Lord Voldemort
6 alifiantoadinugroho


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2009)

You missed my 234 relay


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> You missed my 234 relay



Sorry, I'll fix it first thing in the morning 

Edit: Done


----------



## byu (Apr 10, 2009)

I MUST get a 4x4 bld success this week.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

YAY! 6th place 5x5!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, I came in just third place, even though I entered all 23 events! Just goes to show you participation alone doesn't guarantee success (although it helps a lot). (And Arnaud, I think this week's results argue well for the idea that the competition is better without all those extra events that got removed.)

I've just learned Guimond; maybe that will eventually help a little with 2x2x2.

I'm very proud of the fact that I almost caught Arnaud on 7x7x7 this week! However, it was a really good week for me, and apparently a kind of bad one for Arnaud. For the next week my times returned to their normal, not so good levels.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 10, 2009)

Grrrr...I want sub-20 one-handed average one of these weeks...


----------

